# rouyer guide collar



## T.allan (11 Sep 2008)

I've just bought a dovetail jig and find the collar that came with the jig is smaller than the collar that came with the router. how do I get around this problem?


----------



## jasonB (11 Sep 2008)

You either need to alter the base of your router to take the bush that came with the jig or buy another bush that fits your router and is the size for the jig.

If you can post make of router & jig as well as bush sizes someone will more likely be able to help

Jason


----------



## T.allan (11 Sep 2008)

Hello Jasonb
This is an older Powerbase Xcel Router 1250W that has been use once or twice and hardly ever came out of the box can you suggest a dealer that has bigger bushes or other means of aquiring it?


----------



## T.allan (11 Sep 2008)

the collar that came with the router is 7/16" this is fine as I want to try dovetail joints. the size of the collar is to small for the router 2. 3/8" and the router size bush is 2.7/8"


----------



## jasonB (12 Sep 2008)

Trends catalogue say that their circular & square bases will fit your router (but not the unibase) if you get this and either a 11.1mm metal bush or the plastic imperial set then that will do the job.

Jason


----------



## T.allan (12 Sep 2008)

Hello again jasonB how do I get Trends catalogue? I can't find it in the usual manner.


----------



## jasonB (12 Sep 2008)

Order cat from here

And if you can't wait for the postie

Bases http://www.trend-uk.com/en/UK/trend/con ... 8xNDMucGRm

Fitting chart http://www.trend-uk.com/en/UK/trend/con ... 8xOTgucGRm


----------



## T.allan (12 Sep 2008)

Thanks for that info jasonb. I think this has solved my problem. I actually found Trend as Unibase.


----------

